# VW Autosleeper Trooper Electrical help needed, with pics.



## 95963 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello.

The 12v charge and 12v fridge (only while transit) stopped working a while ago. Now the nice weather is here I have started looking for the problem and found that the relays under the bonnet are not clicking as they should.

I have located the problem to the VW fuse box that is located next to the driver just under the dash. Basically there is a purple wire that comes from the relays and into the fuse box, however the purple wire has come out of the fuse box and I have no idea were abouts its come from.................can anyone help??

1st picture is the relays under the bonnet. 









this is the wire? but where does it go, there are no clues either.









I hope someone can help!!

Thanks. Alan.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Alan,

Here is a link rod_vw sent me when I had a problem
Wiring diagrams at www.vwbooks.co.uk/t4.htm

Hope it helps


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Try the simple method,look at the back of the fuses where the wires plug in, where there is only one wire instead of two could well be the place for the loose wire shown in your pics.th length and shape could also help guide you into the correct place.if you have a tester you can also see which are and are not live with ign. on or off.
does this make sense as i have been drinking gren tea.

cabby


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Afrank, Basically all you are looking for is an alternator live as the purple to the relays is the exciter wire so you just need a supply from a fuse which only becomes live with the engine running & your VW handbook will list the fuses & their locations within the fuse box, Steve


----------



## 95963 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks you lot. Good advice.

I have looked at the VW wiring diagram but with no joy, also I have the autosleeper diagram but that too has no purple wire shown on it. Its a real pain trying to get to the back of the fuse box, when I look there are so many places it could have come from. What I really need is another VW Autosleeper trooper to have a quick look at then I will be sure where it goes.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

I think your connection should be to one of the following locations. Pin 1 of connector A2, pin 3 of connector F or pin 12 of connector U2. These are all common connections to the charging indicator wire from the alternator. Unfortunately I only have diagrams from a German camper conversion book at present so have not posted them on the website as indicated above.

If you have problems feel free to contact me via the website.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We have a Trooper, I will have a look, but if no luck hang on till later when my son gets home, he is also a mechanic and be able to shed a bit more light than me :wink: 
Alison


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Me again, have had a look, (bit like a mad womans knitting!) :lol: 

Our only purple wire is taped together with 2 brown ones, unfortunately I cant see where it goes! Will have to ask son.

I have found a comprehensive wiring diagram, if this may help I could fax it to you from work this afternoon.

Alison


----------

